# 10 year ban and spouse visa



## magulshani (Mar 24, 2014)

I am a British citizen and my daughter is a british citizen but my wife she went to india and her visa expired as she was on dependent visa and in 2009 she applied for dependent visa but she got refused and ban for 10 years.I have applied again for her visa as now I am british citizen and my who was born in uk and she got British citizen ship recently. Any idea my wife can get visa .I have applied 6 weeks ago but no result yet.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

As a courtesy to all of us who volunteer our time on this forum please take the time to read the stickies at to top. One of which explains how to start a thread. Additionally, please don't tack your question onto a post which has absolutely nothing to do with your question.


----------



## magulshani (Mar 24, 2014)

I have tried to post my question but unfortunately due to some technical problem I couldn't post it .so I did put it in this forum.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There is a sticky at the top which explains how to start a thread. Please take the time to read it for future reference.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Why would you apply for spouse visa if your wife has a 10 year ban starting in 2009?

Why did your wife get a 10 year ban in the first place?


----------



## magulshani (Mar 24, 2014)

Applied for settlement visa for my wife.
she got ban for false documents .in india the agent who was guiding for submitting the application in 2009 used some false documents.he disappeared after doing this false documents not only for me but for many other applicants. Police is still searching him but no news. He did just to make some money. He submitted false documents without our knowledge.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You've already applied for the visa ....... so you can now only wait and see.

No point speculating......... however it is difficult to see how your wife did not know that her application contained false documents. 

You either have genuine and original documents to fulfill the requirements when you start the application or you don't. If they 'appear' and/or you obtain them during the application then you know they are false.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It is stated very clearly that applicant is fully responsible for every document submitted, including those prepared by an agent or advisor. Claiming you didn't know the documents were forged is no excuse and you must take the punishment. So your wife was correctly banned from applying for another UK visa till 2019. The only way she can apply before the ban ends is if she can successfully apply to get the ban lifted. She should put her request in a letter and send it to the visa office that imposed the ban. She should state she fully accepts her responsibility for the ban, that she is truly contrite, it won't happen again and, if the ban is lifted, she would be applying for spouse visa to live in UK with her husband.


----------



## magulshani (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi just to let you know. That my family got the visa.10 years ban bypassed without any trouble. So,it makes difference ones u r a british citizen. Thx for ur info.:blush:


----------

